# My make-up collection



## Lily_Lyla (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't own any MAC so I'll show you my Barry M dazzle dusts first. Will update when I take pictures of my other stuff.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 18, 2008)

OOO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your Dazzle Dusts look so pretty!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty colours!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 18, 2008)

i love dazzle dusts!


----------



## Shepherdess (Feb 18, 2008)

They all look so gorgeous! 
The cherry colour looks yummy. I need to get me some


----------

